# Play set build thread



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I am building a play set for my son's third birthday. This is my first real structure so it is a learning experience, but a lot of fun. Haven't made too many rookie mistakes so far (except not taking enough pictures). For now the plan is a platform, a tower, a slide, and possibly an attached swing set. I have a basic plan of dimensions but I am adding details as I go, which I find to be very enjoyable.

This is the basic plan I made in Sketchup. The dimensions are 8'x6' with a 5' deck height and a 3'x3' tower. Posts are 4x4, 2+' in the ground, deck is framed with 2x6s.











10 80lb bags of concrete and a whole bunch of lumber (I love how far the 4x4x16 stick out) made my truck ready to pop some wheelies!











The building site, an unused corner of the yard, also the corner with the most shade, definitely a need in Florida. Only thing that bothers me is the proximity to the power lines :thumbdown:











My better half and I put all the posts in place. The first one was braced, all others were screwed into a temporary 2x4 frame once plumb.











Getting everything nice and plumb.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Everything in place and concrete ready to set over night. In case you were wondering, mixing 800 lbs of concrete in 90 degree weather sucks. 



















Next was the frame for the deck. 2x6s attached (forgot to take a picture of the inside of the frame, but it is all 2x6s and hurricane ties.











The little man chipped in and carried the hammer and some bolts for me!


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

He even was kind enough to hammer the bolts in for me!











And threaded on the nuts











The deck is in place as well as some temporary rails (again forgot to take pictures of the deck in progress...there is just something about 90+F and 80% humidity that makes your brain work less than perfect...) :wallbash: Nevertheless we were some happy campers!











Got this slide used off of craigslist for $50. Awesome!


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

To finish out the weekend I tried to get the play set as usable as possible already since it is near impossible to keep the little man off of this. With the deck in place I build the front part of the rails, as well as a temporary ladder out of scrap 2x4. The rest of the deck is enclosed with temporary rails out of more scrap.











Slide has been approved and signed off on by the customer! I ended up moving the dowel further down as in this position the little man decided it made a great monkey bar and was dangling to his hearts content above a 5.5' drop! 












I wasn't planning on doing a build thread initially, but I didn't see much play set kind of stuff on here and thought it might be a nice bit of variety. I will take some more detailed pictures in the coming week as I continue work on this, hopefully it will make this thread a bit more interesting! Deadline for the project is August 9th, but I think I am well on track to complete in time :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Great project! Nice work!*

And it's nice you took the photos to remember it by. I did the same when my son and I built a playhouse about 8 years ago. 
Father and son time is real important. :yes: bill


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Awsome project man, and hopefully the little guy maintains his intrest in the the old man's tools (safely of course). isnt it amazing the abuse little rangers will take?


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

ftk said:


> He even was kind enough to hammer the bolts in for me!
> 
> View attachment 47476
> 
> ...


 I used to have an automatic hammer like that. Nice build. Lots of memories will be made their.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice build thread so far. What part of S. Florida? Keep an eye out for falling palm branches...they can hurt. Don't forget to run some sandpaper over the wood to keep the splinter problem down.










 







.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I'm in Ft Myers. Definitely planning on sanding all surfaces exposed to kids, and that palm tree definitely needs a good trimming...now that I have the deck I can actually reach it without borrowing the neighbors ladder!


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

I don't think I am too good at this whole build thread thing -- I keep forgetting to take pictures. Of course it doesn't help that between rain, chores, and family time I only have short periods of time for intense work in the noon sun...

Anyway, This is the current state. Tower is up, sun umbrella mounted, railing all around, whole thing sanded down. Next will be the permanent (PT) ladder, a crane for the tower, and paint and/or stain.


----------



## ftk (May 9, 2012)

Permanent ladder built and in place. Finally got to use the dado stack I got on sale at Lowes a while ago. Lot's of fun and a good learning experience. I made the dados about 5/8" deep, should probably have went a bit deeper, but with glue and 2" deck screws it turned out pretty solid.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's a fine play set. Little man and friends will enjoy that for years to come!!


----------

